# Incorrect stereotypes



## Sandstone-Shadow (May 11, 2013)

(So basically I need ideas for a paper-ish thing I am writing, but this could be an interesting discussion anyway, so here!)

What are some things that society automatically deems "bad" without thinking, when really they are good or at least neutral? I'm looking for the kinds of things that people could look back on years from now and say, "Why did anyone ever think that was bad?"

The only example I can really think of, in fiction at least, is magic (or power of any kind) that is viewed as evil because evil-doers use it, but really the magic itself is neutral and can be used for good or evil.

I'm thinking on a small-ish scale - I'm looking more for less known issues, the things that no one really talks or thinks about!

So, any incorrect stereotypes that need some light shed on them? =D


----------



## LadyJirachu (May 11, 2013)

I hope being 'girly'/feminine *in genneral* makes your list. Or at least the part about liking cute and pretty things. Anyone who thinks its 'bad' to like peaceful things needs to really sit down and think for a long time, if you ask me...>_>;


**the rest of this post is edited out due to axiety, i had.....a lot more to post. but meh..**


----------



## ultraviolet (May 11, 2013)

The only example I could really think of is how people react to sharks at beaches! :o sharks don't really care about people very much, but they do tend to mistake divers for seals and stuff. :o



Jirachu said:


> I hope being 'girly'/feminine *in genneral* makes your list. Or at least the part about liking cute and pretty things. Anyone who thinks its 'bad' to like peaceful things needs to really sit down and think for a long time, if you ask me...>_>;
> 
> 
> **the rest of this post is edited out due to axiety**


... what is this in response to? i'm pretty sure nobody has a real problem with that around here, or even generally really.


----------



## LadyJirachu (May 11, 2013)

ultraviolet said:


> The only example I could really think of is how people react to sharks at beaches! :o sharks don't really care about people very much, but they do tend to mistake divers for seals and stuff. :o
> 
> 
> ... what is this in response to? i'm pretty sure nobody has a real problem with that around here, or even generally really.


In responce to stereo types in genneral, really. But its kinda.......a lot lot lot darker and deeper an issue, with me, than it may seem on first glance.

I added more to the post but I edited it out because...I didn't wanna cause a fight........about anything.

I'll just say some people were kind of mean to me about liking things like that. Although.....it's kind of more complicated than that. **kinda scared to get into converse about it since its made me....well......you dun wanna know how i've gotten about the whole issue i rather not talk more about for now ;_; at least not till i trust 'happy' things...more......:scared:**


----------



## shy ♡ (May 11, 2013)

Vegetarianism/veganism! Feminism! :c Pitbulls! Nerd-stuff (being a nerd in general is somehow 'bad')!


----------



## Ether's Bane (May 11, 2013)

Way too many people think that "liking metal = being a Satanist".


----------



## Momo(th) (May 11, 2013)

Native American = Magical hunter wearing feathers and always hits their target with a homemade bow and arrow.

Granted, feathers are fun to wear, but still.


----------



## Murkrow (May 11, 2013)

Sandstone-Shadow said:


> The only example I can really think of, in fiction at least, is magic (or power of any kind) that is viewed as evil because evil-doers use it, but really the magic itself is neutral and can be used for good or evil.


If we're talking about fiction, the reason princesses seem to be so common is probably due to some unspoken rule that the title "queen" should be reserved for evildoers.



pathos said:


> Vegetarianism/veganism! Feminism!


The most frustrating thing about some people getting it wrong about this kind of thing (also religions and atheism) is that they immediately get defensive, because they expect you to start being all preachy.
And in being defensive they inadvertently start being preachy themselves, and unless you just ignore them, you defending against their defensiveness could just reinforce their misconception :c



pathos said:


> Nerd-stuff (being a nerd in general is somehow 'bad')!


And even nerds themselves seem to generalise entire fandoms. Liking Twilight makes you a bad person, doncha know!

And while people argue that the Big Bang Theory is a good thing, having a show about nerds as the main characters, the fact that the laugh track seems to think even mentioning things like d&d is a joke in and of itself, just makes me more insecure about talking about the things I like with other people, especially my parents.


----------



## Dannichu (May 11, 2013)

And that's why Community is way better than BBT, because it _celebrates_ being a nerd, rather than mocking it :D

Seconding feminism and veganinism/vegetarianism. Also, hatred of fat people?


----------



## Murkrow (May 11, 2013)

Dannichu said:


> Also, hatred of fat people?


Oh yes, this. I hate seeing fat people get flak for being apparently unhealthy. I'm underweight if anything, and am probably more unhealthy than some fat people but don't get of that just because I don't look it.


----------



## Teh Ebil Snorlax (May 11, 2013)

In fiction, necromancers are always evil.


----------



## shy ♡ (May 11, 2013)

Murkrow, you're cool! :o 



> The most frustrating thing about some people getting it wrong about this kind of thing (also religions and atheism) is that they immediately get defensive, because they expect you to start being all preachy.
> And in being defensive they inadvertently start being preachy themselves, and unless you just ignore them, you defending against their defensiveness could just reinforce their misconception :c


Exactly! I don't understand the whole being mean about vegetarianism/-veganism to begin with thing - like yeah there are some mean vegetarians/vegans but that doesn't excuse being mean towards the entire group! 9_9 Mocking people in general is just... wrong?? Sigh.

I wish more that 'popular' people would stop acting like nerds and being a nerd is such a horrible thing. Nerds are cool.


----------



## Dannichu (May 11, 2013)

I dunno, I think there are levels of acceptable nerditude. Like, in the UK, it's socially acceptable to watch Doctor Who and for anyone to play certain video games, whereas things like D&D or going to anime conventions is seen as being more fanatical. Shirts with words like NERD and GEEK sprawled across them are very fashionable right now and I have no idea why.

Just from my own experiences, I think non-vegetarians often assume that vegetarians/vegans see themselves as being morally superior and get defensive about it. I don't talk about it much, but I've found that, as soon as anyone finds out that I'm vegetarian, they ask me about why I am. I usually say that it's because I don't like the taste of meat (which is true), and then they relax. You can't say 'because I think eating animals is wrong' without creating awkward tension. Like Murkrow said, demanding to know the reasons for a person's dietary choices is really starting an argument, but then the onus is on the vegetarian/vegan to be non-confrontational, or they're just reinforcing people's ideas about the preachiness of veggies. It's difficult :(

Oh, and another one - not all Asian people are terrorists.


----------



## Sven (May 12, 2013)

There seems to be a widespread belief that all isrealis are right wing people that support the maltreatment of palestinians.


----------



## shy ♡ (May 12, 2013)

Sven said:


> There seems to be a widespread belief that all isrealis are right wing people that support the maltreatment of palestinians.


WHO... ARE YOU... I HAVE BEEN THE ONLY ISRAELI HERE FOR ??? 100000 YEARS ACTUALLY THE ONLY ONE ON THE INTERNET

where do you live

are you actually in israel

sorry this is unreal I don't believe this is an actual thing that's happening


----------

